# Wanted: Holder C240 shop manual



## snogood (Apr 14, 2009)

I recently purchased a Holder C240 articulating 4x4 tractor, and it is in need of repairs. I have owned Holders previously but not this model which features a Kubota 4cyl. turbo diesel and 4wd driven by 4 Rexroth hydraulic motors, and I have learned there are no manuals available from either a dealer or distributor!
I would GREATLY appreciate any helpful input regarding these manuals.


----------



## snogood (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, although no one has replied I can see there is some interest because at this point 126 people have checked in! So this is what I have learned, first is that this tractor is very easy to work on, even without a manual. Next is, that the Holder website offers an online parts ID manual which is very helpful in I.D.ing what things are and were they go. I have been told by Holder in Canada that a complete repair manual will be available online soon.
In the mean time, if you have one of these tractors and have a repair question, please feel free to ask me.
Michael


----------



## travelgeek (Jan 16, 2011)

Still happy with you holder just purchased one and looking for more information on the unit (C240)

Thank you..


----------



## Breaknfix (Jul 23, 2013)

*Trouble with electrical*

Nice machines to work on, a little rusty but pretty easy to figure out. I'm having trouble finding a schematic for the user console, most of the buttons and speed controls have been cut and spliced. Not sure if these are true all wheel drive as I get one front wheel and one rear wheel spinning. Holder canada has been helpful. Kubota has been tough to get parts due to the fact they always need full serial numbers.


----------



## kitmag (Dec 27, 2021)

snogood said:


> Well, although no one has replied I can see there is some interest because at this point 126 people have checked in! So this is what I have learned, first is that this tractor is very easy to work on, even without a manual. Next is, that the Holder website offers an online parts ID manual which is very helpful in I.D.ing what things are and were they go. I have been told by Holder in Canada that a complete repair manual will be available online soon.
> In the mean time, if you have one of these tractors and have a repair question, please feel free to ask me.
> Michael


Hello , Micheal I recently purchased a new to me 2000 Holder c240 with no manual. I can not get the PTO to work. I have power going to and coming out of the switch. What can I do to start the PTO for a snowblower attachment.


----------

